# Daten senden



## Don Nobre (20. Januar 2004)

Hi einen wunderschönen
ich bin neu hier und habe ein gewaltiges Problem. Ich brauche ein programm bzw irgendetwas wie ich alle *.ds dateien (Patienten Daten) über das internet senden kann. habe das ganze über dos probiert (Ja Dos) 

Problem 1) ist das die Daten in mehreren unterverzeichnissen sitzen

Problem 2) ich sitze hinter einem Router (Problem dürfte ich aber selber lösen können)

Problem 3) Sollte einmal am laufendem tag und einmal nachts geschehen

(Mit dem Befehl über dos - ftp IP - bekomme ich es fast hin aber ich müßte jede einzelne datei angeben wenn ich eine andere bat datei (xcopy) schreibe und beide gleichzeitig ausführen lassen will geht es auch nicht da er erst alle daten kopieren möchte und dann erst weiter macht so ist scheise)


----------

